# beat (copione)



## underhouse

Salve a tutti. Ho un pezzo di sceneggiatura che vorrei sottoporre alla vostra attenzione (la location e' una pompa di benzina):

          DAVID
  That'll be £30.00

The man pays

         MAN
   Cheers mate

        DAVID
   NO worries
   (beat) 
   Take it easy

        MAN
   (nods)
   Bye

Non capisco quel "beat".
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## raffaella

Ciao,

"beat" non è un'azione del protagonista bensì un termine tecnico del copione, un'indicazione per la regia. Io l'ho sempre interpretato come una sorta di pausa, un prolungarsi della scena (a indicare che il tempo trascorre anche se non accade niente) ma non prendere le mie convinzioni per oro colato!
Ho trovato dei riferimenti sia per "battimento (che io non avevo mai sentito, ma questo non significa nulla) che per "beat. Guarda se questo link può aiutarti:


Corsi di *Sceneggiatura*Tutti i corsi di *Sceneggiatura* in aula, a distanza e online. *...* affronta gli elementi essenziali che compongono la *sceneggiatura* (*beat*, scena, sequenza, *...*
www.formazionedi.com/corsi_*sceneggiatura*-corsifdk3161.htm - 62k - 16 gen 2007 - 

Raffaella


----------



## virgilio

Neanche io, Underhouse. Può darsi che che sia un'istruzione per un "sound effect"
Il dialogo suona australiano o al meno antipodeano, in particolare quel "No worries"
Mi dispiace non poter dare più aiuto.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## TrentinaNE

This thread may be helpful.   

Elisabetta


----------



## Albs

Cosa è un beat, quando si parla di cinema?
Questa la definizione di beat, in inglese. "A beat is the smallest structural unit of a script and is defined as an exchange of action/reaction".

Non conosco tuttavia la parola in Italiano, e non credo che sia 'azione' o 'inquadratura'. Can anybody help please?

Sorry... I gather this is the wrong forum.


----------



## Gianfry

No, non è il forum sbagliato 
Però forse dovresti fornirci almeno una frase nella quale compare questa parola, per poterti aiutare meglio.


Usa il tasto "modifica" invece di scrivere due post consecutivi


----------



## Albs

Full sentence: For the sake of brevity, only the scenes
and beats involving the bigger notes are detailed below.


----------



## Gianfry

Seguendo la tua definizione, forse "scambi di battute", "porzioni di dialogo".
Ma cosa s'intende per "notes"?


----------



## Albs

Questo nel senso, può essere, anche se credo che per beat si possa intendere anche 'inquadratura' ad esempio inquadratura di persona che fuma. Ma non ne sono affatto certa.
Notes = note ad un testo.


----------



## Gianfry

Scusa, ma poi cosa viene "detailed"?


----------



## Albs

detailed = sono esposte nel dettaglio più sotto. Ma perché non ci concentriamo su come si può rendere "beats" properly con un termine cinematografico in italiano. Tipo, fade in = assolvenza


----------



## Gianfry

Albs said:


> detailed = sono esposte nel dettaglio più sotto. Appunto: puoi leggere quello che viene "dettagliato"? Perché fra quello che viene dettagliato ci saranno i "beats". Sapendo come sono fatti questi "beats" possiamo arrivare a una traduzione corretta.
> 
> Ma perché non ci concentriamo su come si può rendere "beats" properly con un termine cinematografico in italiano. Ti sembrerà strano, ma è quello che sto cercando di fare (vedi sopra)


----------



## Albs

più sotto, c'è una descrizione lunga di cui ti riporto una porzione: 

FADE IN
CLOSE ON A LARGE TUB OF WATER...
...just as flecks of washing powder sprinkle the surface. WE
SEE the HAND of a LAUNDRESS swirl the water, carefully
dissolving the powder. As the water circles we notice a
WHITE GLOVE floating in the tub, then another and another.
All the gloves are carried now on the slow current of the
water. OPENING CREDITS BEGIN...
We INTERCUT between the laundry and...
INT. CARLTON HOTEL, CANNES (1955) - DAY
CLOSE ON A MAKE UP CASE... the lid is opened. WE SEE vials
and bottles and brushes and lipsticks and powders... OVER
THIS...
WE HEAR SNIPPETS of a discussion about the Cannes Film
Festival - the celebrity sightings, the films entered,
gossip, etc... but we don’t see the people speaking. Just
the hands of the artists as the make-up is being prepared...
INTERCUT WITH:

.......



e così continua su questo tipo di testo


----------



## Fossifoco

A quanto ne so convenzionalmente il termine _beat_ non si traduce.
Questa autrice, per esempio, non lo fa: http://www.railibro.rai.it/articoli.asp?id=609
In ogni caso _beat _non traduce _inquadratura _(=_shot_), ma indica piuttosto una _pausa.
_Ciao,
FF


_PS: Ehm... prima di aprire un nuovo post, bisognerebbe verificare che non ce ne sia già uno sull'argomento... http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=356850_


----------



## Albs

Grazie a entrambi.


----------



## Gianfry

@fossifoco: in questo caso "beat" non può essere "pausa".
Inoltre Albs ci ha postato una scena, non un beat.
Fino a smentita definitiva, resto affezionato alle mie precedenti proposte


----------



## Albs

Finora l'ho lasciato in inglese.


----------



## Gianfry

Ok. Fatta ricerchina 
Se "beat" fa riferimento alle opere di Campbell e Vogler, allora si tratta forse di "momenti/snodi topici/cruciali", anche se il tizio dal quale ho attinto le informazioni lascia anche lui in inglese (guarda qui). Se invece il contesto culturale è diverso, allora bisognerebbe trovare un'altra soluzione.


----------



## Albs

ragazzi, ho consultato un amico regista ttraverso skype. Chiedo perdono per questa commistione di piattaforme.
Lui dice che scenes and beats in uno Script, ossia in una sceneggiatura, sono scene e pause.


----------



## Gianfry

Albs said:


> ragazzi, ho consultato un amico regista ttraverso skype. Chiedo perdono per questa commistione di piattaforme.
> Lui dice che scenes and beats in uno Script, ossia in una sceneggiatura, sono scene e pause.


Ho qualche dubbio...
Come si fa a dettaglliare delle pause, e soprattutto a scrivere voluminose note a proposito di una pausa?


----------



## Albs

non ho davvero idea. Ma le pause immagino siano dettagliate dalle scene con mancanza di dialoghi. Dunque primi piani silenziosi, stretti su alcune immagini.... ma le mie sono supposizioni.


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Arrivo con tantissimo ritardo, qui su Wiki forse si trova un qualche cosa di utile: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beat_%28filmmaking%29

E' proprio una pausa, di varie lunghezze.


----------



## Fossifoco

Gianfry said:


> @fossifoco: in questo caso "beat" non può essere "pausa".
> Inoltre Albs ci ha postato una scena, non un beat.
> Fino a smentita definitiva, resto affezionato alle mie precedenti proposte



Gianfry, hai ragione. Sono stata troppo ellittica e chiedo scusa a te e a tutti quelli che leggeranno. Mi rendo conto di aver scritto proprio male il mio intervento precedente: il passaggio da un concetto all'altro era chiaro solo nella mia testa. 
Mea culpa!

Provo a spiegarmi meglio.

1) Il link che ho riportato fa riferimento al _beat c_ome "unità di misura di base" della struttura interna della sceneggiatura - e con questo intendevo rispondere al quesito di Albs. 
Per inciso, date un'occhiata anche a questa definizione, penso che chiarisca meglio il concetto di Albs: "_A beat is the smallest structural unit of a script and is defined as an exchange of action/reaction. It's a line of dialogue, an action, or a reaction that creates an emotional moment. For example, a woman dressed for an evening out checks the clock—her date is late. She's annoyed (beat #1). The doorbell rings. Angry, she opens the door (beat #2). Her date tumbles in, bloodied and bruised. Her anger turns to horror and concern (beat #3). As we see from this example, beats are strung together to build a scene_". Rif: http://screenplay.lifetips.com/tip/132549/story-craft/screenplay-tips/beats-scenes-and-scene-sequences.html (mia la sottolineatura).

2) Nel mio post precedente volevo poi ricordare che, sempre nei copioni, si può trovare un uso meno "tecnico" del termine _beat _per indicare l'esigenza di una pausa. E in tal caso _beat _viene generalmente indicato tra parentesi: "Bla bla bla bla (Beat) bla bla bla"; è come una didascalia, un'indicazione per l'attore. (E' in questo senso che forse ha inteso il termine l'amico regista di Albs?)




Gianfry said:


> Ok. Fatta ricerchina
> Se "beat" fa riferimento alle opere di Campbell e Vogler, allora si tratta forse di "momenti/snodi topici/cruciali", anche se il tizio dal quale ho attinto le informazioni lascia anche lui in inglese (guarda qui). Se invece il contesto culturale è diverso, allora bisognerebbe trovare un'altra soluzione.





Gianfry said:


> Ho qualche dubbio...
> Come si fa a dettaglliare delle pause, e soprattutto a scrivere voluminose note a proposito di una pausa?



Dopo aver letto i vostri contributi e i link e i pareri riportati, penso che si possa concludere che il termine _beat_ (nell'uso che se ne fa nelle sceneggiature) può avere due diversi livelli di interpretazione: 1) a livello di unità di struttura e 2) a livello di didascalia/indicazione di regia. E bisogna tenere ben distinti questi due piani di lettura per evitare confusione.
 
Tornando al caso specifico di Albs ("_For the sake of brevity, only the scenes and beats involving the bigger notes are detailed below"),_ personalmente tenderei a interpretare _beat _come unità di base della struttura della sceneggiatura (e non mi disturberebbe se fosse lasciato in inglese). 
 
A presto,
FF.


----------



## Fossifoco

BarbaraLamb said:


> Arrivo con tantissimo ritardo, qui su Wiki forse si trova un qualche cosa di utile:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beat_(filmmaking)
> 
> E' proprio una pausa, di varie lunghezze.



Barbara, il tuo post mi convince che ci sono proprio due livelli di interpretazione. Il _beat _inteso come _pacing element (_se non ho equivocato) è un po' quello di cui ci parlavano Gianfry e il suo link nel post #14; il _beat in a screenplay _è l'indicazione data all'attore dell'esigenza di una pausa.
Per oggi lascio WR. A domani, ragazzi!
FF.


----------



## Albs

Grazie a tutti per i contributi preziosi.


----------



## MerenwenSurion

Salve a tutti,

Sempre nel campo della sceneggiatura, ho trovato in un dialogo sia il termine 'pause' che 'beat', in cui entrambi indicano una pausa, ma il secondo dovrebbe rappresentare un intervallo più breve. Ho pensato di differenziarli con pause (pausa) e beat (un tempo). Suggerimenti? Grazie.


----------



## Lorena1970

Forse nel tuo caso direi "beat" = "stacco"


----------



## MerenwenSurion

Grazie  

Ma se non sbaglio 'stacco' si riferisce all'inquadratura, a me serve una distinzione tra le pause riferite alla voce...Ovvero tra un'esitazione e una pausa che dura qualche secondo o anche minuto!Non riesco a trovare il termine tecnico da nessuna parte...


----------



## Lorena1970

Che ne dici allora di usare degli aggettivi? "pausa lunga", "pausa breve"...? Non so se esiste un termine tecnico.


----------



## MerenwenSurion

Grazie dell'aiuto, almeno il tuo suona molto meglio! Se trovo qualcos'altro lo posto!


----------



## CPA

"Beat" è "pausa", ma volendo puoi anche dire _un attimo, poi..._


----------

